

Startup City seeks entrepreneurs for $15,000 grants - bmelton
http://www.bizjournals.com/baltimore/news/2011/04/06/startup-city-seeks-entrepreneurs-for.html

======
bmelton
Clickable:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/baltimore/news/2011/04/06/startup...](http://www.bizjournals.com/baltimore/news/2011/04/06/startup-
city-seeks-entrepreneurs-for.html)

Directly to the source: <http://thestartupcity.com/>

